# Man Dies of Caffeine Overdose prompting possible Ban



## Arnold (Nov 4, 2010)

*Man Dies of Caffeine Overdose prompting possible Ban*

In scary recent news, a British man has died of a caffeine overdose, according to a report.  The 23-year-old, Michael Lee Bedford, apparently poisoned himself after using just two spoonfuls of caffeine powder.  His grandmother now wants this particular lethal product banned.
Cause...Accidental Death with body outline

The report on this tragic death comes from The Nottingham Post.  Apparently a friend of Bedford's bought the caffeine powder for just $5.26 online.  He mixed it with an energy drink and within fifteen minutes was sweating and vomiting blood.  Bedford didn't use the product according to its directions, and took a level of caffeine that was 70 times the amount found in energy drinks.  The product's recommended dose was just 1/16th of a teaspoon.

The case of Michael's death was heard before a Coroner's court, with a verdict of accidental death returned.  The coroner Dr. Nigel Chapman noted, ""Caffeine is so freely available on the internet for £3.29 but it's so lethal if taken in the wrong dose and here we see the consequence."   Friends and family of Michael's are distrought and angry over the death.  His aunt even said "there should be a warning on it saying it can kill."

Caffeine in this situation is clearly a deadly drug, like many other drugs used at parties.  The difference is that caffeine is perfectly legal, so you wouldn't expect this.  Obviously anyone who doesn't heed the instructions on a product will suffer the negative consequences.  You can find plenty of examples in your kitchen that you just shouldn't overdo it with.  However, there should be a significant warning on this particular product to warn of serious health issues and that it can potentially kill someone who takes too much.  Michael's Grandmother even asked that this particular caffeine powder be banned.  Does she have a point?

Do you think the caffeine product maker should be liable or is it really up to the person who takes the product to use it responsibly?  Should this particular product be banned?

Man Dies of Caffeine Overdose prompting... | Gather


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 4, 2010)

bitches....................please


----------



## SFW (Nov 4, 2010)

i knew it. 

Hell no it shouldnt be banned. if i smoke a cig while pumping gas and i catch fire, do i sue the cig company or the gas station? 



it'll never happen, this caffeine ban. and if it does, coffee is still legal and not going anywhere. fuck the UK. they've already banned toothpaste and floss, right? fuck em in both ears


----------



## LAM (Nov 4, 2010)

Prince said:


> *Man Dies of Caffeine Overdose prompting possible Ban*
> 
> Bedford didn't use the product according to its directions, and took a level of caffeine that was 70 times the amount found in energy drinks.  The product's recommended dose was just 1/16th of a teaspoon.



people don't realize that caffeine is a drug even though it's naturally occurring.  he probably should have read the directions, sucks for a young life to be lost for nothing.


----------



## awhites1 (Nov 4, 2010)

ok, i was wondering where they got that other story involving dark geared god.

yeah well with all due respect to his poor grandmother- he sounds like he was probably a dipshit



/note to self- adding with all due respect to that doesn't make it anyless cold blooded


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Nov 4, 2010)

:facepalm: that is all


----------



## dave 236 (Nov 4, 2010)

The law of natural selection at work. Dont ban caffine ban stupid people.


----------



## twarrior (Nov 4, 2010)

Just goes to prove:
A:This is gods way of weeding out idiots too stupid to be breeding.
B: There's not enough chlorine in the gene pool.


----------



## JMRQ (Nov 4, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> *fuck the UK. they've already banned toothpaste and floss, right?*


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL funny..
Guess I am gonna eat 100g worth of vitamin c now LMAO..


----------



## clutton101 (Nov 4, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i knew it.
> 
> Hell no it shouldnt be banned. if i smoke a cig while pumping gas and i catch fire, do i sue the cig company or the gas station?
> 
> ...



Fucking idiot him and you


----------



## AznTomahawk (Nov 5, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i knew it.
> 
> Hell no it shouldnt be banned. if i smoke a cig while pumping gas and i catch fire, do i sue the cig company or the gas station?
> 
> it'll never happen, this caffeine ban. and if it does, coffee is still legal and not going anywhere. fuck the UK. they've already banned toothpaste and floss, right? fuck em in both ears


 




awhites1 said:


> ok, i was wondering where they got that other story involving dark geared god.
> 
> yeah well with all due respect to his poor grandmother- he sounds like he was probably a dipshit
> 
> ...


 
"Bless her/his heart" is another good one.



OrbitNutrition said:


> :facepalm: that is all


 
Indeed.



dave 236 said:


> The law of natural selection at work. Dont ban caffine ban stupid people.


 
There r too many of them though.



Gamer2be08 said:


> LOL funny..
> Guess I am gonna eat 100g worth of vitamin c now LMAO..


 
Hell ya if 4 of my multivitamins r good for me 30 must be great!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 5, 2010)

He obviously didn't read the directions so what fucking good would a warning label have been?

I understand the old dear is obviously distraught about this and wants something to channel that anger into, but for fuck's sake.

Before i buy ANY new supplement i research the ingredients, usually from journal sources as well as testimonials from people i trust, work out just how much i should take before even buying it, obviously weight up the cost factor, and only then will i buy it IF im completely satisfied.

If this guy had done even a shred of research into caffeine he'd have immediately found out how dangerous it is in large quantities. If he'd have read the fucking label he'd have found out how much he should have taken. Anybody who has taken caffeine would have known these things too. If he'd even applied some sort of logic to it by saying "Okay, so a red bull drink gets me buzzed and its only got...huh, 52mg? Wow, i better be careful considering a teaspoon is 5g and theres 500g in the whole bag!".

Goddamn, they could have sent him protein and he wouldn't have noticed he read so little of the packaging. Theres even a "servings per bag" on most supps. Surely he must have noticed he couldnt get a few hundred teaspoons out of there?

I know speaking ill of the dead is bad and all, and it's horrible that this guy has died before his time, but come on. The fuck up that killed him was his own.


----------



## Guidedbyscience (Nov 5, 2010)

Gamer2be08 said:


> LOL funny..
> Guess I am gonna eat 100g worth of vitamin c now LMAO..


 exuse me sir,but anything over 500mg at a time is a pro oxidant.

=p  



all kidding aside,doesn't anyone care about what goes into their body? now we have to talk about people researching caff???

stop the insanity!!!!!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 12, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i knew it.
> 
> fuck the UK. they've already banned toothpaste and floss, right?


 
LOL


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 12, 2010)

dave 236 said:


> The law of natural selection at work. Dont ban caffine ban stupid people.


 
Pragmatism at its finest


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Nov 12, 2010)

The UK could ban stupidity, but we got enough of them here...


----------



## slimshady95 (Nov 12, 2010)

Damn,I'd hate to be the guinea pig,lab rat or whatever the hell to get tested with that shit...sad, sad, sad,young kid...


----------



## SFW (Nov 13, 2010)

caffeine is water soluble. just snort a small line and its like drinking 4 espressos at once.


----------



## Sampson (Nov 13, 2010)

This is ridiculous.  You can overdose on almost every substance in the world if you are being a bone head and don't pay attention to the recommended dosages.  This ban has no chance IMO.  Not even worth discussing.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i knew it.
> 
> Hell no it shouldnt be banned. if i smoke a cig while pumping gas and i catch fire, do i sue the cig company or the gas station?
> 
> ...



100% agree!!!


----------



## Autobot (Dec 5, 2010)

how many mg of caffeine is too much?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i knew it.
> 
> Hell no it shouldnt be banned. if i smoke a cig while pumping gas and i catch fire, do i sue the cig company or the gas station?
> 
> ...


 
limey cock-suckers wont ban shit. They will spend an eternity complaining about it though


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 6, 2010)

Autobot said:


> how many mg of caffeine is too much?


 
I don't know of any toxic values, but as far as bodybuilding standards are concerned, 800mg a day is right at the egde.  If you're taking fat burners in three doses, you're usually getting 600mg a day, but these are whole day numbers, I'm not sure what single dose numbers are.  If you're taking a pre-workout, you're probably taking between 150mg-300mg in a single setting.


----------



## |Z| (Dec 6, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> I don't know of any toxic values, but as far as bodybuilding standards are concerned, 800mg a day is right at the egde.  If you're taking fat burners in three doses, you're usually getting 600mg a day, but these are whole day numbers, I'm not sure what single dose numbers are.  If you're taking a pre-workout, you're probably taking between 150mg-300mg in a single setting.



Yeah.... and such reckless misuse of a product does not mean that it should be banned. People misuse alcohol on a constant basis, yet, it is not banned (again) due to this.


----------



## oufinny (Dec 6, 2010)

I have taken 3 scoops of AS-Gt at once, that is over 400 mgs and it is just too much for my body.  Some people can take a ton but most that I have ran into used to or still take products like Adderal or the like.  That or they drink a TON of coffee and have perpetual adrenal fatigue.


----------



## Autobot (Dec 7, 2010)

Yah was just wondering cause I take 2 alpha T2, 1 OxyElite Pro, 2 Lean Xtreme in mourning 2 scoops Jack3d evening before gym with 1,Oxyelite,1 alpha,1 lean xtreme also


----------



## blergs. (Dec 7, 2010)

its the guys fult.
WTF done he know 100mg id 1/10th of a gram, couldent he just look and know i mean WTF.
its not there fult.
i usepure caffeein powder at times and i waigh it and i DEFF wouldent just "take a few scoops"


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 7, 2010)

Acute toxic dose is dependent on bodyweight and individual sensitivity, if an average 70kg man who had never taken caffeine before took 5 grams in one dose i would be worried. 10 grams and he'd surely die soon after.

Also depends on susceptibility to heart failure resulting from that level of CNS stimulation, too. If you have a heart condition, a previous heart condition, or even a family history of sudden cardiac death or CHD, then caffeine probably isn't the supplement for you. To a lesser extent, the same goes for high blood pressure.

You can also get fucked up by taking a relatively low does (50-200mg) on a regular basis for an extended length of time. You can even get withdrawal symptoms and everything.

Drugs are drugs. Just because they sell it in shops doesn't mean they can't do damage easily. I think its easy to forget that even paracetamol and aspirin can kill you, and some people pop them like candy.

Hell, even chocolate has a lethal dose. Its a few pounds, but i'm sure some fatty somewhere has managed it.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 7, 2010)

mmmmmm chocolate.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 7, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Acute toxic dose is dependent on bodyweight and individual sensitivity, if an average 70kg man who had never taken caffeine before took 5 grams in one dose i would be worried. 10 grams and he'd surely die soon after.
> 
> Also depends on susceptibility to heart failure resulting from that level of CNS stimulation, too. If you have a heart condition, a previous heart condition, or even a family history of sudden cardiac death or CHD, then caffeine probably isn't the supplement for you. To a lesser extent, the same goes for high blood pressure.
> 
> ...


 
We can also add Vitaminc C being potentially toxic in excess of 2,000mg and H20, because water toxicity is actually fatal.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 7, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> We can also add Vitaminc C being potentially toxic in excess of 2,000mg and H20, because water toxicity is actually fatal.



Thankfully vit C is water soluble so its fairly difficult to OD on it. Hell, i've taken 1000mg at once regularly.

Didn't a woman die of hyponatremia lately in some dumb competition to win a Wii? I think it was a radio show, and the tagline was "Don't Wee and win a Wii" or something.

Basically, contestants had to see how much they could drink and "hold it in". Woman was trying to win one for Xmas or birthday for her kid, and died.

Don't they research this shit before putting it on the air?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 7, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Thankfully vit C is water soluble so its fairly difficult to OD on it. Hell, i've taken 1000mg at once regularly.
> 
> Didn't a woman die of hyponatremia lately in some dumb competition to win a Wii? I think it was a radio show, and the tagline was "Don't Wee and win a Wii" or something.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, it was two years ago. She drank like 3 gallons straight or something an died from water toxicity.


----------



## |Z| (Dec 7, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> Yeah, it was two years ago. She drank like 3 gallons straight or something an died from water toxicity.



Isn't overhydration part of the more common reason people on E die frequently?


----------



## AnnabelleR (Dec 8, 2010)

No don't say to banned caffeine..If you thinnk it will harm people and cause their deaths then stop those people for using it...


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 8, 2010)

|Z| said:


> Isn't overhydration part of the more common reason people on E die frequently?


 
Quite the opposite. It's the dehydration. XTC causes major dehydration and a lot of those rave venues are inside, clustered, hot and those kids are candy hopping for hours. In many smaller venues, regular sized water bottles are sold for around $5.00-$10.00 for this reason, to bank on the need for H20 when you're rolling.  Plus your jugdement is clouded & your way over-happy when you're rolling and they'd probably be able to squeeze $20 out of you if they really wanted. The big mega raves I think have more legal liabilities and make H20 a bit more accessible.

That said, there are still more purely XTC O.D. deaths then dehydration to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah, I'm going to go buy some OTC tylenol/advil/aspirin/nyquil and consume the whole bottle and die. You'll never see any of those substances banned.



> Every year in the U.S. over 100,000 people are hospitalized and over 16,000 will die from NSAID use and misuse. According to one study, 1 in every 1,200 people who take an NSAID for at least two months will die from related gastrointestinal complications.



Source: Tylenol and Motrin Total Recall :: Lose The Back Pain


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 8, 2010)

This is similar to how ephedrine was originally banned.  Some football player died during practice due to dehydration because the football coach was old school & guff, so toughing out dehydration was part of his old school, thick skin method.  However, in order to avoid legal liabilities for negligence, once they found ephedrine in the football player, the legal ramifications were deflected from the coache's negligent pracitces to the ephedrine.

You pay a couple of fringe doctors to offer their theater of theoretics, get a polictician to take up a cause for some PR kabuki dance of protecting the wellfare of the public and bam.... one day Sunny D Orange juice will be banned


----------

